# NO HUNGER Ghrp-6 Purchasepeptides



## stuman455 (Apr 22, 2014)

My rat wen through four rounds 100mcg of purchase peptides GHRP-6 and never felt hungry once? Does this mean bunk?


----------



## independent (Apr 22, 2014)

I used a different brand and experienced the same thing. Maybe try another brand and see what happens.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2014)

solid advice moe.

I have read others who did not respond hungry from using it, so unless they had bunk also, who really knows. My experience with PP, I've used them many times and everything has been legit.


----------



## stuman455 (Apr 29, 2014)

Well just to set this thread straight. It seems to be working now. Sometimes hungry and very vivid dreams. Definatly doing something.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 10, 2014)

You have to take it on an empty stomach. You should notice extreme hunger within a few minutes. I'd say it's bunk.


----------

